# Wife has a teaching job offer - is it ok?



## Landshark (Oct 24, 2014)

Hello everyone. My first post after reading through lots of the forum. Have a query and would appreciate any advice.

My wife has been offered a teaching position at an international school in Dubai. As it's the first offer she's received since we've started applying for jobs in the UAE, we were wondering if it seemed like a good one or not. We're not looking to live off it solely.

Salary - 14k
Accomodation - free (not utilities)
Housing allowance - 8-13k (one off payment)
Relocation allowance - 3k first month, 3k end of employment
Transport allowance - no
Medical insurance - both of us covered plus dental
Annual flights home for both of us
Staff visa for her and she'd have to sponsor me should I not find a job before we moved (at our expense.)

Thanks again for any advice.


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Housing...8-13k per month I take it???


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

How is it free accommodation? And a housing allowance too?
It's normally either.
Salary - depends on how many years experience?

If you are offered medical and flights for both of you then that's a bonus as some schools do not offer that.


----------



## Landshark (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi again, thanks for replying. The 'housing allowance' is a one off payment towards purchasing white goods etc (perhaps it's normally called something else here, I'm just quoting parts of the email verbatim.) 

The accommodation is free for the year dependant on us living in one of the areas they have deals with. I'm not sure we get to choose or if it's decided for you.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Normally, the area is chosen for you by the school. The allowance they are offering is possibly a good amount but other schools supply an apartment with white goods and furnishings. The allowance given is usually for bedding and kitchen supplies. What happens when you arrive in your apartment, is there any other furnishing such as bed or sofa on your arrival? Do you pay for everything first out of pocket then reimbursed? Worth asking HR a few questions.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I believe he is referring to "Furnishing Allowance"?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Landshark said:


> Hi again, thanks for replying. The 'housing allowance' is a one off payment towards purchasing white goods etc (perhaps it's normally called something else here, I'm just quoting parts of the email verbatim.)
> 
> The accommodation is free for the year dependant on us living in one of the areas they have deals with. I'm not sure we get to choose or if it's decided for you.


Hi,
Just be aware of the "bait & switch" housing trick.
During your inteview they show you amazing accomodation with plenty of local shop & amenities - but once you sign the contract and arrive in Dubai, you are allocated something much less attractive and/or in a more remote area.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## JayHazelwood (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow, I think that is an awesome offer!
I wish I would have got that job. 
Honestly I say you should take it!


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

I would say that's a decent package; dependent on your wife's level of experience. Lots of schools pay less, a few pay more. Many don't include dental on their medical


----------

